# Leopard sous G4 Tournesol 800mhz



## Boboss29 (18 Août 2014)

Hello, sur mon G4 tournesol 800 mhz je suis actuellement en 10.4.11 avec 256 mo de ram, et je trouve la becanne très lente... Je vais lui ajouter 512 mo demain, apparemment ca va lui redonner un bon coup de boost, (768 mo) mais je voulais savoir du coup si c'était envisageable du coup dee passer sous léopard, 10.5.

Des retours ? 

Merci


----------



## lpl (18 Août 2014)

Le minimum pour leopard c'est un G4 867 mhz mais il y a une bidouille pour passer outre.

Je te conseille de rester sur tiger, leopard est beaucoup plus lourd pour ta machine.


----------



## gmaa (18 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

Comme toujours, le mieux ennemi du bien...

Le mieux?... Tester.

Faire d'abord une bonne sauvegarde!
Un clone serait le mieux mais sur cette génération, je ne sais plus si c'est faisable et si oui, comment. Regarde les "vieilles" versions de CCC.

Après si l'upgrade OS ne convient pas, le retour serait possible.

Si tu as les CD/DVD d'origine, avec les sauvegardes tu pourrais aussi rétrograder. Un peu plus laborieux...


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2014)

vaut mieux rester en tiger

mais si tu veux quand même tester

soit tu mets leopard sur un dd EXTERNE
(avantage si c'est pas probant t'as pas à remettre tiger sur dd interne)

soit tu mets leopard en dd interne

note les anciens ccc sont gratuits ( v 347 et anterieurs) et sont chez le developpeur bombich


----------



## r e m y (18 Août 2014)

Ce modèle est parfait avec MacOS X 10.4.11 (et 768 Mo de Ram)

je le laisserais ainsi.

Par contre, comme il va falloir l'ouvrir pour installer la barrette de 512 Mo, j'en profiterais pour 
- dépoussiérer
- changer la pâte thermique des caloducs (ça c'est OBLIGATOIRE)
- changer le lecteur/graveur, pour en mettre un plus récent (celui d'origine est sans doute défaillant...)


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2014)

en passant les lenteurs peuvent aussi etre dûes à ... la session 
(ou entretien global, dont ici on ne sait rien)

toujours interessant d'avoir une session test ( crée pour des tests)
et de comparer le fonctionnement par rapport à session usuelle


----------



## Boboss29 (18 Août 2014)

Merci pour vos avis.

Je vais déjà voir la réactivité avec la barrette de 512 Mo qui est en sodimm, du coup pas besoin d'ouvrir la bécanne (hormis la plaque du dessous). Car il rame un peu sous Tiger avec 256. mais j'ai vu des vidéos sur youtube en leopard c'est pour ça que je posais la question. Sinon mon lecteur graveur semble bien fonctionner.

Pour les lenteurs, la session est propre, fraichement installée la semaine dernière.


----------



## matacao (18 Août 2014)

J'ai léopard sur mes 2 G4 Tournesol (15" 700Mhz / 17" 800Mhz) avec 768 Mo de ram et je n'ai pas de problèmes de lenteur, ralentissements... 

Donc il n'y a pas de problèmes pour passer sous léopard mais il faut utiliser le logiciel LeopardAssit.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2014)

Boboss29 a dit:


> Pour les lenteurs, la session est propre, fraichement installée la semaine dernière.


Si elle fut crée par et pour cet OS et SANS reprise de données d'ancien compte ou migration d'autre disque , c'est vraiment une session neuve
A contrario si c'est une " reprise" ca reprend tout ou partie des défauts de l'ancienne session


----------



## Boboss29 (18 Août 2014)

Bin en fait, j'ai formaté l'imac qui était en 10.1, ensuite j'ai installé 10.2 en clean install, puis j'ai fait la mise à jour en 10.4. Installé photoshop CS et illustrator CS (récupérés sur le site de Adobe), puis la suite Ilife 6 et Iwork. fais toutes les mises à jours pour l'OS. Ca boot hyper rapidement.

Mais ce que je trouve bizarre c'est que quand je navigue simplement sur safari ou dans le finder, j'ai parfois le système qui se bloque sans raison (ballon de plage qui tourne) pendant plusieurs secondes, j'en conclu donc qu'il manque de ram... Mais en voyant sur youtube plusieurs utilisateurs en leopard, je me posais la question pour une véritable utilisation. Mais apparement non. Je reçoit ma ram demain normalement, je vous ferez un retour.


----------



## CBi (18 Août 2014)

J'ai aussi un G4 Tournesol 800MHz, avec 768 Mo de RAM. 
Ça tourne bien, et Léopard n'est plus une cause particulière de lenteur. 
Au début de Léopard, c'était effectivement assez calamiteux et j'étais repassé un temps sous Tiger, mais si on adopte la dernière version (10.5.8 je crois) pas de gros soucis.

Ceci dit, pour les ralentissements avec Safari, le problème je crois est que dès qu'une page contient de la vidéo avec un codec "moderne" ou une animation flash un peu lourde, le processeur à 800MHz a du mal à suivre. Je ne pense pas que Tiger ou Léopard fasse une différence sur ce plan. Plutôt bloquer les contenus flash pour être un peu plus à l'aise.


Par ailleurs, pour booster les performances du Tournesol, le plus efficace, après l'ajout de mémoire, est de changer le disque dur = le modèle d'origine est lent, en particulier avec seulement 2MB de mémoire cache. Sur mon second Tournesol (un 1.25GHz) j'avais obtenu un gain notable en passant à un modèle plus rapide (pour les détails = voir ce fil)


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2014)

sur anciens matosses la roue ( ou roue du loto ou pizzadelamorkitu) est trèèèès courant surtout sur le web , et tout particulierement sites avec videos ou remplis de trucs " lourds"  à digerer voire indigerables pour anciens matosses (  flash et autres )


----------



## Boboss29 (18 Août 2014)

Bon, j'aurais plus de détails quand j'aurai enfin mes 768 M de ram.

Comment faire pour désactiver Flash etc ?

Et sinon, vous me parlez des vieilles versions de CCC, qu'est-ce donc ? merci


----------



## gmaa (18 Août 2014)

CCC pour *C*arbon *C*opy *C*loner permet de dupliquer un volume physique sur un autre volume physique au bit près.

Si le volume source est "bootable", le volume cible l'est aussi.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2014)

gmaa a dit:


> Si le volume source est "bootable", le volume cible l'est aussi.


ben non , pas forcement
en mac PPC un clone est bootable que si branché en Firewire


----------



## gmaa (18 Août 2014)

C'est juste! J'avais oublié ce "détail". J'ai encore un G5 PPC mais il est au grenier...


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2014)

en fait il y a des bidouilleries pour booter en PPC et USB, mais c'est de la geekerie tout en dentelle et pas prévu


vaut mieux faire ce qu'Apple préconise  ( clone fait via firewire et booté via firewire)


----------



## Boboss29 (18 Août 2014)

Oui, encore faut-il avoir accès à un boitier ou disque Firewire 400...  pas simple de nos jours... j'ai appelé une boite d'informatique d'occasion pour savoir si ils en avaient et il avait l'air de me prendre pour un extraterrestre...

D'ailleurs j'ai une petite question, étant donné que ce mac ne gère que l'usb 1.1, n'existe-t-il pas des adaptateurs ou dock firewire permettant de brancher un disque usb sur le firewire justement (et avoir des vitesses genre usb 2?)


----------



## pascalformac (19 Août 2014)

ca se trouve
par exemple macway a des FW 400
premier prix DD 1Tera  à 119


----------



## lpl (19 Août 2014)

Sur amazon t'as des boîtiers sata 2,5" USB et FireWire 400.


----------



## Locke (19 Août 2014)

Chez MacWay ce n'est pas un problème... http://www.macway.com/fr/searches/firewire ...c'est là que je commande les miens.


----------



## palou (19 Août 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ben non , pas forcement
> en mac PPC un clone est bootable que si branché en Firewire



Bonjour, j'ai fait une copie avec CCC de mon disque dur interne vers  un DD externe en boitier FireWire, j'avais partitionné le  DD externe avant; question: il fait en tout 168Go, est-ce qu'il bootera quand même malgré la  limitation de 120Go; suis-je clair ?
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (19 Août 2014)

palou a dit:


> ; suis-je clair ?
> Merci


Aussi clair qu'un Soulages  noir exposé au fond d'une mine de charbon un jour de greve de courant*

*edit
un soulagement c'est que si greve , y a pas la musique d'ambiance non plus
( "noir c'est noir" par Jaunisse Alidée)


----------



## Boboss29 (19 Août 2014)

Bon bin en fait les lenteurs, c'était bien la ram, j'ai reçu ma barrette sodimm de 512, ce midi, je l'ai installé à l'instant et l'ordinateur est enfin fluide (bon ça reste un ordi de 2002 hein). Et j'ai trouvé sur le bon coin un HDD Firewire Lacie (designed by porche) de 200 Go pour 15 euros ! je vais essayer Léopard dessus en suivant ce tuto : http://gantis.fr/2009/05/installer-mac-os-x-depuis-un-disque-dur-externe/

j'ai fait une partition de 60 go, je pourrais comparer les 2 systèmes comme ça.

Merci pour votre aide et vos conseils !


----------



## Boboss29 (20 Août 2014)

Heu j'ai mis le fil en résolu, mais en fait j'ai encore des questions :

Je suis en train d'installer Leopard en ce moment sur un disque en firewire. Afin de le tester. En supposant que je trouve que ça tourne bien, la vitesse sur le disque firewire sera t elle la même que sur mon hdd interne ?


----------



## pascalformac (21 Août 2014)

ben tu verras bien toi même !


----------



## Invité (21 Août 2014)

J'ai tourné pendant des années sur un disque externe FW avec mon MiniG4 1ère génération.
Comme le disque externe était en 7200t/m et celui du Mini en 5400t/m, c'était mieux !
Donc si ton disque externe est plus récent que ton disque interne, tu auras certainement un petit mieux


----------



## Boboss29 (21 Août 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ben tu verras bien toi même !



Je pose justement la question pour savoir si les performances en FireWire et en interne sont différentes ou identiques pour éventuellement l'installer sur le disque dur interne (moins de câble, bruit,etc...)

Merci invité pour ton retour, effectivement le disque dur firewire est en 7200 tours, du coup si Leopard me convient, je le laisserai dessus en os principal.


----------



## drake94 (21 Août 2014)

Bien sur tu peux, je viens de le faire avec mon g4 bipro 867 MHz, 1,75 Go de mémoire vive, il fonctionne parfaitement, je l'ai même installé via une clef USB 8go si tu veux tout savoir


----------



## Boboss29 (23 Août 2014)

Bon bah leopard c'est jolie mais ca rame sur ma bécane... Le moindre truc utilises les ressources du processeur à 100%... J'ai pas encore essayé de nettoyer avec onyx par contre. Mais je sens que je vais laisser Tiger dessus (dommage car c'est jolie).


----------



## Invité (23 Août 2014)

Je trouve que 1Go de Ram, c'est vraiment le mini pour Léo


----------



## lpl (23 Août 2014)

Boboss29 a dit:


> Bon bah leopard c'est jolie mais ca rame sur ma bécane... Le moindre truc utilises les ressources du processeur à 100%... J'ai pas encore essayé de nettoyer avec onyx par contre. Mais je sens que je vais laisser Tiger dessus (dommage car c'est jolie).



Je te l'avais dis ... A la limite pour un serveur c'est tout, j'ai un g4 867 avec 640 mo qui tourne 24/24 et c'est nickel avec Leopard.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (6 Février 2015)

"Par contre, comme il va falloir l'ouvrir pour installer la barrette de 512 Mo, j'en profiterais pour
- dépoussiérer
- changer la pâte thermique des caloducs (ça c'est OBLIGATOIRE)
- changer le lecteur/graveur, pour en mettre un plus récent (celui d'origine est sans doute défaillant...)"
+1 !
je confirme ,  et le lecteur graveur interne c'est mis en grève définitive juste après ouverture - fermeture et ajout d'un disque dur plus confortable,
bizarre cette panne, reste à trouver un graveur interne compatible ( à priori tous) ré-ouvrir etc...
On compte pas nos heures sur nos bons vieux PPC 
;-)
Patrick JJ


----------

